# Satzzeichen in Modrewriteregel



## baeckerjunge (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich arbeite gerade an einem Forum was Suma freundliche Url bekommen soll.
Wie kann ich Satzzeichen integrieren ?
Hier die bisherige Regel:

```
RewriteRule ^forum/([-_\+A-Za-z0-9]+)/([-_\+A-Za-z0-9]+)/?$ index.php?go=thread&category=$1&topic=$2 [L]
```


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juni 2008)

Welche Satzzeichen?


----------



## baeckerjunge (7. Juni 2008)

Ausrufezeichen und Fragezeichen - bei Punkten gab es bislang keine Probleme...


----------



## Gumbo (7. Juni 2008)

```
RewriteRule ^forum/([-_\+A-Za-z0-9!?]+)/([-_\+A-Za-z0-9!?]+)/?$ index.php?go=thread&category=$1&topic=$2 [L]
```
Das Fragezeichen muss dann allerdings bei der Anfrage entsprechend kodiert sein  („%3F“), da es sonst als Metazeichen behandelt wird.


----------



## baeckerjunge (7. Juni 2008)

Okay das hilft mir weiter ! vielen Dank


----------



## baeckerjunge (7. Juni 2008)

Sorry fürs Doppelpost

Jetzt spinnt die Regel bei Punkten. Und bevor ich nochmal frage wie lassen sich Kommas integrieren ?


----------

